
You Have Been Banned from This Website Because of Your Ad Blocker - 7rin0
http://wsdlbrowser.com/banned-by-adblock
======
mariuolo
It is their right to do so as it is the user's right to attempt to bypass it.

Unfortunately when it comes to ads and adblocking there isn't a clear-cut
solution that satisfies both security and ethics.

------
coreyp_1
I'm happy to be "banned" for protecting myself online.

